# Can I take ketoprofen while nursing?



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this question...maybe it belongs in Breastfeeding Challenges? Don't know.

Has anyone had to take the pain reliever ketoprofen? I think in North America it's called Orudis or Oruvail, in the UK Ketoflam or Oruvail. It's an NSAID. Or perhaps someone has access to Hales or can point me to an online source with relevant info? I've looked on kellymom, but it's not one of the pain relievers listed there.

I have what seems to be a raging sinus infection and maybe also a really bad toothache that together are causing A LOT of pain. I saw a doctor this morning who prescribed a couple of things to manage the sinus infection. He told me to take ketoprofen (called Oki here) for the pain, but the insert that comes with it says not to take it while breastfeeding. I've tried acetominophen and ibuprofen, both in pretty high doses, and they've done absolutely NOTHING for the pain. The doctor also suggested that I get an x-ray of the sinus cavity to find out just what's going on, but there's a strike at the hospital here so I have to wait. I'm not sure when I'll be able to get to a dentist, maybe as little as two days, perhaps more. In the meantime, I really can't handle the pain.

My dd is nearly 3 (34 mos.) and nurses just once a day. I know she'd be fine not nursing for a few days and I'm pretty sure I'd still have milk, but she needs to nurse in order to nap and I kind of need the rest, iykwim.

Thanks for any input at all!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

According to Hale's it's an L3. With a child that age, it should be fine for short term use.


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

did you check safefetus.com? according to that, it is excreted in breastmilk.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
According to Hale's it's an L3. With a child that age, it should be fine for short term use.

Thanks. L3 is moderately safe, right? I was hoping it would be safer than that. I'm definitely going to take it...I guess I'll just have to think about whether I feel comfortable enough with that safety level between now and tomorrow afternoon when my dd will want her nap.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *la mamita* 
did you check safefetus.com? according to that, it is excreted in breastmilk.

I didn't know about the safefetus site, but the research that I was able to do did indicate that it was excreted in breastmilk, but I wasn't able to find anything about whether it was dangerous.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Just a reminder-- please keep the forum disclaimer on asking for and dispensing medical advice in mind when posting. Specifically,

Quote:

Requests for Heath Information
Discussion should focus on requests for information, personal experience and support rather than requests for a diagnosis, prognosis or personalized treatment plan that could be construed as medical advice.

Responses to Health Questions
In an effort to avoid giving the appearance of offering medical advice, we ask that members attempt to respond to health-related questions with general information regarding conditions, alternative approaches and/or evidence-based research rather than offering specific personal instruction. Members are welcome to share their personal experiences and opinions, but please avoid telling others what they "should" do in their unique situation. Trust members to make their own personal healthcare decisions, in conjunction with a trained care provider as necessary.
Please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.


----------

